# FMDC 2nd Merit List and Future



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

AoA . fmdc's 2nd merit is out.
it can be viewed here: http://www.nts.org.pk/NTSWEB/FMDC_21Oct2012_2ndMerit/FMDC_Merit_List_2.htm
Alhamdulillah i made it.  and then comes this delimma. currently i m studying in cmh lhr . classes have strtd frm a month. i got enrolled there because i had no inclination that fmdc's 2nd merit list will be out (with my name in it) and after i dint get into ny punjab govt college (because of the enormous increase in merit) cmh was the best option. so im used to cmh now and except for the large fee structure and lack of cadavears its really good environment and studies wise. and fmdc is an unknown entity here, yes is a govt medical college and with very low fee but i dont know about its degree whether its comparable to uhs one (which ill get frm studying in cmh) . since fmdc is now being disaffliated frm Quaid e azam uni to shaheed zulfiqar ali bhutto uni. and i dont know is this change of affliation is good or not for students. so if there is any fmdcian out there (or anyone who has any information about the college). can they please give me an overview what is is really like there. the studies and environment? beacuse for my parents money is nt a big issue if my future is secured. plus im frm isb but location dusnt matter aswell . (P>S: i heard uhs degree carries lot more weightage and u dont have to give a pmdc test if u have graduated from there but with the rest of medical uni . u have to give)


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

If I were you I would stick to cmh provided u have no problem paying the enormous amount of fees. I believe u live in Lhr and cmh has a very good reputation.


----------



## wind (Jan 20, 2012)

''i heard uhs degree carries lot more weightage and u dont have to give a pmdc test if u have graduated from there but with the rest of medical uni . u have to give''
It is not true.


----------



## abbottonian09 (Aug 4, 2011)

i think there is no test for any body if you comlete your degree from any pmdc recognized medical college affiliated with any university and 2ndly there is no waitage from where ever you do your degree yes from uhs its gives good impression and thats it nothing more than that


----------



## Hoor Fatma (Mar 27, 2014)

Plz tell me when will the fmdc test be held now in 2014? And has it recognized by pmdc again or not?


----------

